# Storage Unit in Laredo, TX



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is anyone here familiar with a good, secure storage unit in Laredo TX? I want to bring our stuff down from Utah, put it in storage and then have it picked up there to be taken on to Merida by a Mexican company. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

The Mexican transport company will probably have a warehouse in Laredo to which you can deliver your goods. They will load and document everything going into their truck in order to deal with MX Customs.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good point. I hadn't thought of that angle. I have an email sent to the company I was thinking of using asking them if they could picvk up in Laredo, so I"m sure they will fill me in on that. Thanks


----------



## Ana H (Feb 24, 2011)

we use* McPherson* in Laredo TX. very good storage very good customer service!


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Ana


----------

